# Owners Manual and Car not adding up



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

So reading my owners manual it tells me that I should change the oil every 3,000 miles. well I'm at 2,xxx and my DIC says my oil has 75% life left. so do I need to change it every 3,000 miles or not?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

No 3000 miles is overkill. That is what the oil companies brain washed into with conventional oil. We are not using conventional oil. What the manual says is if the DIC is accidentally reset, change the oil after 3000 miles otherwise change it when the change oil light son comes on. As per 11-1 in the owner's manual: Using the car to caluculate the oil change will actually leave it about 6000 -7500 miles. See below when to change oil:
When the CHANGE ENGINE OILSOON DIC message or Code 82DIC message displays, have theengine oil and filter changed withinthe next 1 000 km/600 mi. If drivenunder the best conditions, theengine oil life system might notindicate the need for vehicle servicefor more than a year. The engine oiland filter must be changed at leastonce a year and the oil life systemmust be reset. Your trained dealertechnician can perform this work.If the engine oil life system is resetaccidentally, service the vehiclewithin 5 000 km/3,000 mi since thelast service. Reset the oil life​system when the oil is changed.


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)

All too many times have people been conflicted with this. The answer is, it all depends on the type of oil you use. The manual probably says to use only DEXOS approved (I think?) but lots of the members on here including myself use AMSOIL, which normally means you can follow what your DIC says. Before I used AMSOIL, I did my intervals at 5,000. I'm sure others on here will have better guidance than what I'm offering?


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have owned the car for under 2 months and I am not sure what oil is in it. I know it use to be a rental car before I got it and that is all. I was thinking that I could just follow the DIC but wanted other opinions before I worry about it to much. I hear a lot about AMSOIL and I think I may be going with AMSOIL once it is time for me to change my oil.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Take the standard Dexos-1 fill oil no more than 6000 miles. 3000 is complete overkill.

Other, better synthetic oils can be run for longer, and would be better for your engine in the long run.

Pick anything in that list:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/41385-tiered-oils-list-understanding-synthetics.html


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well it had to happen some time in me lifetime . This would make a great Amsoil advertisement campaign .. haha what really gives it a kicker is Texascruze from chicago .:smile:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Josh4291 said:


> I have owned the car for under 2 months and I am not sure what oil is in it. I know it use to be a rental car before I got it and that is all. I was thinking that I could just follow the DIC but wanted other opinions before I worry about it to much. I hear a lot about AMSOIL and I think I may be going with AMSOIL once it is time for me to change my oil.


Change the oil ASAP. Most likely the oil is fine but you don't know for sure.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Changing your oil at 3000 mile intervals is actually a good idea................IF you are still adding STP oil treatment to it.


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

obermd said:


> Change the oil ASAP. Most likely the oil is fine but you don't know for sure.



Well I have a gut feeling that I am on the right site to ask this!! 

Where can I find some AMSOIL and how much is it? 

Plus oil filter? any suggestions?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Changing your oil at 3000 mile intervals is actually a good idea................IF you are still adding STP oil treatment to it.


STP oil Treatment? I still have a can of that in my garage. It was only used for cars that burned oil and none of them did so I don't even know why I have it!!!!!!

The Q has spoken!(I know who cares!!! LOL) Sorry that is VIP nickname! The Patman! has spoken! but still who cares!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Patman said:


> STP oil Treatment? I still have a can of that in my garage. It was only used for cars that burned oil and none of them did so I don't even know why I have it!!!!!!
> 
> The Q has spoken!(I know who cares!!! LOL) Sorry that is VIP nickname! The Patman! has spoken! but still who cares!


Believe it or not I used to pour that stuff in my 70 442 on top of the 20W40 motor oil.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I do mine every 3 months or 3000, which ever comes first. Like some have already said, most people think it's overkill. The service department at the dealer will tell you the same. Then again, the service department at my dealer tried telling me that these newer cars don't need to be broken in and called me crazy for my break in/service schedule, which I do for every vehicle I own, but it's never caused me any issues. Plus, the dealer wants to sell you parts because it's where dealerships make most of their money. What I did is this so far:

500 mi: LOF
1000 mi: LOF
1500 mi: LOF
3000 mi: LOF
4500 mi: LOF, it had been 3 mos since my last LOF
6000 mi: LOF, A/F, about 3 mos again since last LOF
6700 mi: Trans fluid replace(Amsoil Syncromesh), finally got around to it 
And I will continue this for the life of my car, 3 mos or 3000 mi.

The rest of my schedule for the Cruze and my other vehicles is:
Every 6000, A/F and tire check(in AK tires get switched out before rotation is necessary, for me atleast)
Every 15000, All fluids replaced, Cabin air filter replaced, PCV replaced, and if there is a replaceable fuel filter, I'll do that too
Every 30000, Previous plus Tune up including all belts and if necessary, hoses.
Every 60000, Previous plus Timing Belt and Shocks/Struts

The rest is done as necessary(I don't think I missed anything, lol). Like I said before, most people find this crazy, but it gives me peace of mind and has given me quite a few very reliable vehicles. Plus, it helps prevent me from being stuck on the side of the road in AK at -25.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Josh4291 said:


> So reading my owners manual it tells me that I should change the oil every 3,000 miles. well I'm at 2,xxx and my DIC says my oil has 75% life left. so do I need to change it every 3,000 miles or not?


You should recheck your owners manual, because it does not say to change every 3K unless you accidentally reset the oil life monitor. It says to follow the oil life monitor or change once a year or which ever comes first. 

I change my oil every 6,000-7,500miles with mobil 1 or three times a year, March, July and November. This more than exceeds the owners manual recommendations and ensures I have good clean fresh oil in the spring, hot summer and for the fall/winter.


----------

